
Salary Strategies Everyone in Tech Already Knows – But You Don't - DavidChouinard
https://www.teamcandor.com/salary
======
catseatrats
This was a very helpful read. Especially the valuing equity part. It offered
great perspective on what to consider - equity has always been hard for me to
wrap my head around.

